# Hey from NC



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

My name is Corey, I just got my first bow, Trykon XT, and I am a new member of archery talk. I'll have to wait until next season to go hunting, I wish that bow season in NC was longer, I guess I need to live in Iowa or something.
Like alot of other hunters I am looking for a place to hunt or to join a club, so if anyone has any suggestions, it would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to AT from a fellow Tarheel.


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hey NC*

Where are you in Eastern NC ?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

TrykonSniper79 said:


> My name is Corey, I just got my first bow, Trykon XT, and I am a new member of archery talk. I'll have to wait until next season to go hunting, I wish that bow season in NC was longer, I guess I need to live in Iowa or something.
> Like alot of other hunters I am looking for a place to hunt or to join a club, so if anyone has any suggestions, it would be appreciated. Thanks


You can bowhunt from opening day of archery season ( Sept ) till Jan when hunting season ends .


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Corey. Have fun here.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

90-tcom said:


> Where are you in Eastern NC ?


I hope it's not Havelock, NC that place sucks!!! I never wanted to leave a place so bad in my life! Served 2 long years at Cherry Point. The only thing there was to do is :darkbeer: and that got old....


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Dunn/Benson Area, I have 36 acres in Sampson county but I am looking for more land to hunt on.


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

The eastern NC archery season is Sept 9th 'til Oct 6th, unless I am reading the NC Dept of wildlife regs. wrong


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Welcome fellow Tarheeler, good to have another!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

*Welcome*

Good to see the NC guys and girls on here.Welcome to AT. You might want to check into your local city ordanances because here in Stanly County we have 3 city limit bow only seasons that run till end of Jan or mid Feb. You may still get a late season hunt in around you.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

